# Molly fry problems! Please help!



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Last week my molly that I had purchased from the LPS gave birth. I could only save three of the fry. I kept them in a breeder and I noticed one fry was larger than the others, was white and was stronger. It swam around as the others sat on the bottom. They were all black. I'm not sure if they were underdeveloped, but after a week I transferred them to my cycled 10 gallon. The mother meanwhile had been acting distant and still is. She is hiding a lot still when she was normally zipping around everywhere. The babies have stayed low to the bottom of the tank. I also noticed some had strands of poop stuck to them which fell off. I was wondering how to get rid of that constipation, since it was just normal poop. Today I saw one of the little babies had died. I immediately did a 25% water change with all the fixings, stress coat, aquarium salt, and water conditioner, plus a little stress zyme. Still, the other little black one doesn't swim very well and stays on the bottom of the tank. Sometimes he'll muster the strength to swim up, but usually falls back down. His tail is always straining. I'm just wondering why one baby is striving so well, while the other is weaker. Also, what could've caused the other baby to die? This will be my first batch of mollies and I really want them to stay safe. 

Also, how would you reccomend getting rid of the constipation for them? A pea like the adult or there a different method? I guess since this was my first time I was overfeeding but I'm being very careful now. I just want this problem solved. 
Also, how long does the molly stay in the ten gallon for and how long will it be before I can figure out the gender of the fry? Plus can they do well in a 10 gallon tank all their life or would a 20 gallon tank be better? If so, are there any places to buy the tanks for a low cost? Thanks!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi optimusprimesgurl! I have had Molly babies. I find the first few days they do a lot of sitting on the bottom. It's hard and stressful being born. Sometimes they just don't make it. It's natures way. I'm not sure why one of them was white and the other two black. Hmmmm depends on what the Mom was kept with at the LFS. She might have a few more in 35 days... if she still is holding sperm and they can do that for months apparently. I fed mine Baby fish food 3 times a day. They are babies and get hungry!! As for the Mom, this might have been her first drop and now just hiding out for awhile. keep us posted on any changes. And Good Luck.


----------



## optimusprimesgurl (Jan 16, 2012)

Ah alright. I'm just mainly concerned about all the constipation though. :-?


Jakiebabie said:


> Hi optimusprimesgurl! I have had Molly babies. I find the first few days they do a lot of sitting on the bottom. It's hard and stressful being born. Sometimes they just don't make it. It's natures way. I'm not sure why one of them was white and the other two black. Hmmmm depends on what the Mom was kept with at the LFS. She might have a few more in 35 days... if she still is holding sperm and they can do that for months apparently. I fed mine Baby fish food 3 times a day. They are babies and get hungry!! As for the Mom, this might have been her first drop and now just hiding out for awhile. keep us posted on any changes. And Good Luck.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Well they are just so very tiny.... I really don't think there is anything you can do. It is survival of the fittest. If it is not formed properly or damaged in birth it just will not survive. In the wild, those are eaten first. The weak and sick. Now I know you are likely attached to them. It is truly incredible how tiny they can be. ( If you think Molly fry are small wait till you have swordtail babies lol) 
Anyway keep your water clean, keep your temperature consistent, feed them on a regular schedule. and enjoy!!


----------



## r3gshelton (Aug 5, 2017)

Don't be too upset. I have 2 white mollies (Dot and Dash) and 1 solid black (Coda) and one Gold Balloon molly (Big Momma)- all female. I have one very happy and productive Male Balloon Molly Dalmatian (Moris). I am not sure that I have had the tank a year yet - but I have had over 180 babies. Each batch seems to get bigger in number. I have not ever OBSERVED any of my fry getting eaten---but I have also never observed their birth. 

However, in the beginning - I was thrilled when I got 9 babies. I never had good luck with the breeder tank--my mothers are stubborn and seem to hold out on birth until they are comfy. So I used to try to catch the fry as soon as I found them in the main tank. I then put them in a breeder box - which I really liked because it didn't involve moving them into new water conditions. I watched them grow and grow. I fed them baby brine shrimp - which seemed to make them grow faster. I also fed them crushed flakes and freeze dried shrimp that I crushed up. I had several batches that way - 9 here, 15 there, another 10....

Then one morning I woke up and turned on the tank light. It seriously looked like a confetti cannon had been shot off in my tank----but it was ALL BABIES!!! It was hilarious. That was the LAST time I worried about separating the babies. 

I still find that when I do a water change and add some aquarium salt - I tend to see babies soon after. After some time you will be better at noticing the subtle change of the expecting moms. I am confident things will get better as everyone becomes more practiced. Hang in there.


----------

